# CR2-Based LED Lights - Flashaholic Recommended



## RichS (Feb 19, 2010)

With my newly purchased Muyshondt Aeon, I have found what is for me the perfect battery format for a pocket EDC. While I love the Aeon (even did a mini-review of it here), I would also love to have a couple other CR2 lights with other features such as warm tint or low low, etc. I know of a few CR2 based lights, but I would like to build a more comprehensive list from your recommendations, and review the other options out there. I didn't see any kind of a comprehensive thread on this already, so here we go.



*Recommended CR2 Lights:*

*Muyshondt Aeon*: http://www.muyshondt.net/
*4sevens Quark Ti MiNi*: http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=297_355&products_id=2195
*Nitecore EZ CR2*: http://www.tacticalleds.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=NITECORE-EZ-CR2
*Amilite Cuty*: http://www.amilite.co.kr/product.asp?gc=755
*Jil Lite*: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=193253
*Tasklight Two*: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/215029&highlight=Tasklight
*Peak Pacific CR2*: http://www.peakledsolutions.net/
*Coleman Max 2* (2-cell): http://www.walmart.com/ip/Coleman-Cree-XLamp-XR-E-LED-Flashlight-2-CR2/10196614
*Streamlight TLR-3 *(weapon light): http://www.streamlight.com/product/product.aspx?pid=165
*No Longer In Production* (_Look for on CPFMP)_

*LiteFlux LF4*: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=168491
*Photons Intl. CR2 Ion* (Muyshondt)
*MJP Extreme Micro*
*Exolion Ti*: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/105666
*Surefire Titan T1*
*KI (Katokichi Ichishiki)*: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=100694
*Orb Raw CR2*


----------



## carrot (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: CR2 LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*

The Photons International Ion (another Muyshondt light) is incredible, as the first Cree XLamp flashlight and also a gorgeous soft flood light. I have one in maroon hard anodize and another in 24k gold...

The upcoming 4sevens Quark CR2 Ti MiNi is going to be excellent... a cutting edge emitter in a beautiful titanium body at a sweet price.


----------



## Kilovolt (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: CR2 LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*

I have three CR2 powered lights:

- Surefire Titan
- LiteFlux LF4
- Nitecore EZ CR2

I believe that most people will tell you to look at the Nitecore so I will suggest that you have a good look at the LF4 which is still available through LEDCool at a very interesting price.


----------



## RichS (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: CR2 LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*



carrot said:


> The Photons International Ion (another Muyshondt light) is incredible, as the first Cree XLamp flashlight and also a gorgeous soft flood light. I have one in maroon hard anodize and another in 24k gold...
> 
> The upcoming 4sevens Quark CR2 Ti MiNi is going to be excellent... a cutting edge emitter in a beautiful titanium body at a sweet price.


Thanks carrot. Is the Ion currently available, or is it one to look for on the MP?


----------



## derfyled (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: CR2 LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*



RichS said:


> Thanks carrot. Is the Ion currently available, or is it one to look for on the MP?



The Ion is sold-out since a long time... they sometime show up on the marketplace but they are getting quite rare...


However, someone (me...:devil is selling a very nice Ti Aeon on the marketplace...:naughty: !!!


----------



## carrot (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: CR2 LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*

Yes, the Ion is long sold out, but it is worth having for those who like flood. I believe there's only one or two 24k gold Ions so don't bother looking...


----------



## 1M1 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: CR2 LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*

Though sold out, the MJP Extreme Micro lights are decent. 

I prefer the Aeon, though.


----------



## BigBluefish (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: CR2 LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*

I think Amilite made a nice little CR2 light called the Cuty, which was a single level twisy. Not sure if it is still in production, or even if Amilite is still around, though.


----------



## Paul6ppca (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: CR2 LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*

Orb raw and Orb NS are cr2 lights as well as Jil lights .


----------



## HKJ (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: CR2 LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*



BigBluefish said:


> I think Amilite made a nice little CR2 light called the Cuty, which was a single level twisy. Not sure if it is still in production, or even if Amilite is still around, though.



Some time ago I made a comparison between small lights, including CR2 lights, there I had the MCP Extreme Micro, Aeon and Cute CR2. It can be seen either on my website or here on cpf.

Here is a picture of some CR lights:


----------



## HKJ (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: CR2 LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*



Paul6ppca said:


> Orb raw and Orb NS are cr2 lights as well as Jil lights .



The current generation of Lummi's are not CR2 light, they are only designed for LiIon.


----------



## Paul6ppca (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: CR2 LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*

What is so interesting on the price,from the link it looks like it is still $52.Am I missing something??????



Kilovolt said:


> I have three CR2 powered lights:
> 
> - Surefire Titan
> - LiteFlux LF4
> ...


----------



## BigBluefish (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: CR2 LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*



HKJ said:


> Some time ago I made a comparison between small lights, including CR2 lights, there I had the MCP Extreme Micro, Aeon and Cute CR2. It can be seen either on my website or here on cpf.
> 
> Here is a picture of some CR lights:


 
HKJ, I've been away from the board for awhile and forgot all about your excellent review. It's really a marvelous resource. I remember the Cuty because I was always eyeing it when on Lighthound's site, but never pulled the trigger on it, or its big brother.


----------



## RichS (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: CR2-Based LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*

Great recommendations, thanks all - I've updated the OP with all of them. Any others that should get consideration?


----------



## Tixx (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: CR2-Based LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*

Good stuff and love CR2 lights!


----------



## HKJ (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: CR2-Based LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*



RichS said:


> Great recommendations, thanks all - I've updated the OP with all of them. Any others that should get consideration?



SureFire has two Titan models, the first one in titanium that uses CR2 batteries and the new T1A in aluminum, that uses CR123 batteries.


----------



## carrot (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: CR2-Based LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*

The TITAN T1 is the CR2 model... also the Ion is actually usually known as the CR2 Ion, not just Ion.


----------



## Kilovolt (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: CR2 LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*



Paul6ppca said:


> What is so interesting on the price,from the link it looks like it is still $52.Am I missing something??????


 
This is still the same price of three years ago. Meanwhile prices have somewhat escalated and as you know today for the same amount of money Nitecore does not give you a fully programmable light that includes even an ODP circuit but just a light with a rather basic switching system. And so do others.

It is true that you also get an 'older' LED but IMHO in these EDC pocket lights pure performance is not as important as in large throwers. You don't use these lights to stun your friends but just to find the car keys you have dropped in a dark parking lot.


----------



## KeyGrip (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: CR2-Based LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*



RichS said:


> Any others that should get consideration?



Peak LED Solutions has a few models which can use a CR2 body. Very high quality lights.


----------



## gswitter (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: CR2-Based LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*

The KI (Katokichi Ichishiki) CR2 lights are still among the best looking lights ever made. ARC mania has provided upgraded driver/LED/reflector modules for quite a few of them, so keeping them current is not a problem.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: CR2-Based LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*

Good thread! There are some who deride the CR2 cell as being too expensive for its capacity, but more efficient LEDs now mean you can get impressive output, runtime AND small size. The Muysondt Aeon is a good example of this.

As keychain lights, the CR2s fight it out with the AAA-size ones, which also used to be considered too small for anything but emergency/close distance use.

It's good to have the CR2 options all being discussed in one thread.


----------



## tinker gnome (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: CR2-Based LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*

Hello everyone,

with around fifteen different lights, CR2-based lights are a main area in both my collection and EDC :thumbsup:

Though being thoroughly, I missed two lights in this thread.

First, the *Exolion*, which were produced in small numbers as Ti and SS versions with a Flupic UI. Nowadays to be found at the Market Place.

And second, the *Tasklight Two* by CNC master Photonfanatic, still available in this thread.


Greetings,

Wolfgang


----------



## matt4270 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: CR2-Based LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*

I have a Coleman Max 2 CR2 forward clicky that rocks for the $25- I paid for it at Walmart! Claims 115 lumens.


----------



## bondr006 (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: CR2 LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*



Kilovolt said:


> I believe that most people will tell you to look at the Nitecore so I will suggest that you have a good look at the LF4 which is still available through LEDCool at a very interesting price.





Tixx said:


> LF4 (CR2/RCR2/15270)
> 
> Are these still available? Can the LED be ordered upgraded? Thanks!





LED Cool said:


> Hello Tixx,
> 
> sorry for the late reply.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kilovolt (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: CR2-Based LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*

*LF4:*

1) :mecry:

2) OTOH mine has now become a collector's light


----------



## RichS (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: CR2-Based LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*

Updated OP with additional recommendations. I also separated out those that are no longer in production.


----------



## curiousone1 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: CR2-Based LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*



Paul6ppca said:


> Orb raw and Orb NS are cr2 lights as well as Jil lights .





HKJ said:


> The current generation of Lummi's are not CR2 light, they are only designed for LiIon.



The Orb Raw 3W was CR2......


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: CR2-Based LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*



RichS said:


> With my newly purchased Muyshondt Aeon, I have found what is for me the perfect battery format for a pocket EDC. While I love the Aeon, I would also love to have a couple other CR2 lights with other features such as warm tint or low low, etc. I know of a few CR2 based lights, but I would like to build a more comprehensive list from your recommendations, and review the other options out there. I didn't see any kind of a comprehensive thread on this already, so here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey RichS;

Excellent idea for a thread!! CR2 is my favorite cell for EDC lights as well. That is because of Enrique Muyshondt and his superb creations. (thank you sir!)

I'm in the market for a new CR2 light and I'd love to see this elusive Peak LED solutions Pacific CR2 which you mentioned, but couldn't find it anywhere... Do you have a link to a review or at least some mild flashlight porn?

By the way: you have a very refined taste in lights.

Thanks in advance!

Cheers.


----------



## MarNav1 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: CR2-Based LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*

NiteCore in the Warm version is IMO a superb little light. It grew on me quite quickly so I got a couple extra's in the safe so to speak. Works fine on RCR as well. My favorite little pocket light.


----------



## RichS (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: CR2-Based LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Hey RichS;
> 
> Excellent idea for a thread!! CR2 is my favorite cell for EDC lights as well. That is because of to Enrique Muyshondt and his superb creations. (thank you sir!)
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Outdoors Fanatic. 

Here's a little Peak CR2 porn for you, posted by lightsandknives from this thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/199853 I've seen a few sales threads and such referring to it, but I can't find a good review for it, and I can't find it specifically mentioned on their website. I assume you could just send them an email with the request and details of it.


----------



## joshconsulting (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: CR2-Based LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*

What's the brightest CR2-based light? I'm wondering how one would compare to a CR123 MiNi. Guess I'll have to wait for a CR2 mini with 4sevens OTF readings. I really like the form factor, though a little skinner and longer wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: CR2-Based LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*



joshconsulting said:


> What's the brightest CR2-based light? I'm wondering how one would compare to a CR123 MiNi. Guess I'll have to wait for a CR2 mini with 4sevens OTF readings. I really like the form factor, though a little skinner and longer wouldn't hurt.


I believe that Amilite Cuty is the brightest. But if I had to guess, I'd say this Peak Pacific CR2 is probably brighter because it is much newer...


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: CR2-Based LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*



RichS said:


> Thanks Outdoors Fanatic.
> 
> Here's a little Peak CR2 porn for you, posted by lightsandknives from this thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/199853 I've seen a few sales threads and such referring to it, but I can't find a good review for it, and I can't find it specifically mentioned on their website. I assume you could just send them an email with the request and details of it.


Thanks man! I'll just contact Peak...

Cheers.


----------



## Paul6ppca (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: CR2-Based LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Thanks man! I'll just contact Peak...
> 
> Cheers.


 Pm me with what they say,id be interested in something like this with an XPe or g able to run on lion.
Very nice looking!


----------



## joe1512 (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: CR2-Based LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*

One thing I notice though is that several of these CR2 lights are actually bigger than CR123 offerings.

For a baseline, I consider the itp A1 EOS, with a 59.8 mm length (2.35 inches) 20.4 diameter (0.8 inch).

A CR2 is 27mm by 15.6mm vs a CR123's 34mm x 17mm.


That walmart one is 4.1 inches long by 1.1 inches diameter! 
Tasklight is 2.4 inches, 0.8 width.

That beautiful JIL is 54.5mm by 19.8mm (one of the few smaller lights).

Nightcore is 83mm vs 16mm. Longer but skinnier.


----------



## brh (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: CR2-Based LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*

Great thread! I've tried to stick to 1x123 lights, but the other day I finally gave in and ordered an Aeon. This will be my EDC, on my keychain. My 1x123s are great for pocket-carrying, but I still only carry them when I _think_ I'll be left in the dark at some point. Call them my Every Night Carry.

Anyhow, I'm really excited about the Aeon, and it's a shame there aren't more CR2 lights out there…*Just seems like they're reluctant to catch on, I guess because the cells are more expensive with less capacity than a 123, with the size difference not being _that_ impressive. But at these sizes, every little bit counts, eh? I would love it if 1xCR2 lights started to become more popular… Look how many of the lights listed above don't even exist anymore! Most depressing (for me) is the LiteFlux - was it a failed experiment, with few sold, or are they planning to release an LF4XT? I wouldn't hold my breath, but it would be neat…

Thanks for the list…*Let's hope we see more CR2 activity in the future!


----------



## RedLED (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: CR2-Based LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*



brh said:


> Great thread! I've tried to stick to 1x123 lights, but the other day I finally gave in and ordered an Aeon. This will be my EDC, on my keychain. My 1x123s are great for pocket-carrying, but I still only carry them when I _think_ I'll be left in the dark at some point. Call them my Every Night Carry.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm really excited about the Aeon, and it's a shame there aren't more CR2 lights out there…*Just seems like they're reluctant to catch on, I guess because the cells are more expensive with less capacity than a 123, with the size difference not being _that_ impressive. But at these sizes, every little bit counts, eh? I would love it if 1xCR2 lights started to become more popular… Look how many of the lights listed above don't even exist anymore! Most depressing (for me) is the LiteFlux - was it a failed experiment, with few sold, or are they planning to release an LF4XT? I wouldn't hold my breath, but it would be neat…
> 
> Thanks for the list…*Let's hope we see more CR2 activity in the future!


 
Hey, I orederd one too! will be here today, and I Can't wait.

I will submit my report when testing is complete.

Hope you enjoy your new light, check in with your thoughts.

Best,

RL


----------



## Henk_Lu (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: CR2-Based LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*

I want an Aeon Titanium, but I'll have to wait, no budget for the moment...

As for the cells, we'll have to look out at 4Sevens, They will sell them soon, let's hope the price will be OK. They tested a few brands and will probably offer what performed best in their future MiNi CR2.


----------



## Essexman (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: CR2-Based LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*

You can add the Orb Raw CR2 to "no longer in production" list, as they always come up for sale in the maketplace, infact there's one for sale now over there..........


----------



## joshth09 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: CR2-Based LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*

For me I have never considered owning another cr2 light. I had one but I cant remember what model it was. I upgraded to a single cr123 and felt like it gave me a huge advantage.


----------



## brh (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: CR2-Based LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*



RedLed said:


> Hope you enjoy your new light, check in with your thoughts.



Just got mine from the UPS guy, I practically busted up laughing when I undid all the packaging and saw how truly small this thing is. I don't think I'm going to attempt a full write-up, they've been done here before. But it's definitely a keeper, which means I'll have two types of 'special' batteries on hand now… Which means I may as well add another CR2 light to my arsenal somewhere down the line…

Which in turn means thanks again to the OP and everyone else for this thread! Getting the gears turning…


----------



## RichS (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: CR2-Based LED Lights - Flashoholic Recommended*



Essexman said:


> You can add the Orb Raw CR2 to "no longer in production" list, as they always come up for sale in the maketplace, infact there's one for sale now over there..........


Thanks Essexman. OP updated!


----------



## saabgoblin (Mar 10, 2010)

Personally, you have already picked what would be my top pick for a CR2 battery format and maybe someday I'll be grabbing a Muyshondt. I do have two different Peak Pacifics, one in ultra500 power and the other at 250 power. The Pacific at 3 volts doubles it's listed output so the 250 would bump to 500candlepower and the 500 would of course be bumped to 1000candlepower. Personally, I find the 250 to be a little dim but i really like the 250 on 3 volts with the resulting 500 output and using the 500 on a CR2 gives you a nice little screamer especially if you buy one of the pocket bodies and the 500 works nicely on a 1.5 format as an additional option. 

I have wanted to try their other 300 power level because I think that would be a great balance between the 250 and 500 levels and of course they offer a 50cp version for great runtime but I have no direct experience with those power levels. I addition to the CR2 format, I think that the best way to run a Pacific is on an optional 2XAAA battery body with a momentary switch as a great around the house light but as I said before, the size of their CR2 pocket body would practically go unoticed in a watch pocket of Levis or similar jeans. Love the brass option on all of their lights with great thread action and a very useful beam profile, striking a good balance between throw and flood for the Pacific and they may be using other emmiters than the SSCP4 in this model but of that I am not certain so should you be interested I suggest that you give them a call.

Hope that this helps.

S.G.


----------



## don.gwapo (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm gona give it up my LL K3 EDC to my GF when the quark mini Ti is available. Can't wait to have that baby.


----------



## Xak (Mar 11, 2010)

Streamlight TLR-3 takes CR2 batteries. I have one, it is a great light.


----------



## FloggedSynapse (Mar 11, 2010)

I'll play fanboy here. I really recommend the Aeon (Muyshondt). (yeah I know you're looking for other lights, but I think the Aeon is among the best CR2 lights available)

Since I got this light it's quenched my desire for any other LED lights.

It's a truly small light - I don't like carrying a lot of goo around with me, and this light will fit easily into any pocket. 

Top notch machining and finish. The light not only looks good, it feels good in hand. Very smooth twisty. Despite its tiny size the Aeon has an outstanding runtime on low - mine is about 35 hours until it starts to flicker and fade, and it's good for several hours after that. Having a light that doesn't fade until the very end of its battery life is awesome. I also like the fact the regulator is constant current and not PWM (meaning no whining, strobing or flickering). For my needs the ~10 lumen low is about all I need. However it's nice to know the ~100 lumen high mode is there if you need it.

I purchased mine with a case of cr2 batteries, and after a year of heavy use I've only gone through three batteries. This includes hours of nocturnal hiking and some camping use. 

I don't consider this an expensive light considering its overall quality.

All the current LED lights are using the same emitters. It's really the total package you need to look at, and the Aeon is a dandy little light.


----------



## RichS (Mar 11, 2010)

Xak said:


> Streamlight TLR-3 takes CR2 batteries. I have one, it is a great light.


Thanks! I added this light to the list.



FloggedSynapse said:


> I'll play fanboy here. I really recommend the Aeon (Muyshondt). (yeah I know you're looking for other lights, but I think the Aeon is among the best CR2 lights available)
> 
> Since I got this light it's quenched my desire for any other LED lights.
> 
> ...


 
I completely agree with everything you said. I love my Aeon as well, and even did a little mini-review of it here.

The _only _little issue I have with the Aeon is the difficulty in changing out the emitter. I happen to prefer incan tints, so have pretty much converted over to warm-tint LEDs. Normally this isn't a problem because there are several CPF'rs who are happy to swap LEDs for you for a nominal fee, so virtually any light can easily be converted to a warm-tint. However, the Aeon is the rare exception. Even the most experienced modders on the forum can't seem to crack this one without damaging it. Scott (Milky) has done it before, but he'll do it with the warning that it could be damaged. I can't bring myself to risk it on a $110 light... it would not be as much of an issue if the tint was fairly white or neutral white, but the Aeon's R2 is pretty green-ish, and I've heard many other Aeon owner's make the same claim. I can definitely live with it, but I have a Q4 5B XRE sitting in the drawer just begging to be put in this light.....


----------



## FloggedSynapse (Mar 11, 2010)

Yes I've already seen your review. Excellent pictures!

Indeed, the greatest complaint I have with my Aeon is the slight green cast the LED has. It's not too bad, though I'd prefer a neutral/warm emitter.

Enrique's style seems to be minimalist, so I'm not surprised he doesn't offer a warm tint option; however you might try contacting him directly to see if he'd build one for you. I can't fault Enrique for not making the flashlight easily modable. 

I admit at this point my only desire (as far as LED lights go) is getting a light with a warm emitter. An Aeon with a warm emitter would be a good thing.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 11, 2010)

FloggedSynapse said:


> I'll play fanboy here. I really recommend the Aeon (Muyshondt). (yeah I know you're looking for other lights, but I think the Aeon is among the best CR2 lights available)
> 
> Since I got this light it's quenched my desire for any other LED lights.
> 
> ...


 
Great post!!! :thumbsup:

This is exactly the way I see the fantastic Aeon. (Damn, I think I need to buy another one...)

Cheers!


----------



## kengps (Mar 11, 2010)

Why would anybody want a CR2 light when a smaller CR123 light is available? The 4Sevens Mini 123 is only 60.25mm x 20.40mm and has 190 lumens OTF and a 150 hour low. Not to mention they are $35 bucks now with discount. About $65 in Ti.


----------



## gswitter (Mar 11, 2010)

Because there are smaller CR2 lights than the Quark MiNi 123.

Thanks for chiming in, though.


----------



## kengps (Mar 11, 2010)

gswitter said:


> Because there are smaller CR2 lights than the Quark MiNi 123.
> 
> Thanks for chiming in, though.


 
I guess a tenth of an inch or so smaller is just not that important to me , I'll take twice the output of the 123's


----------



## joshth09 (Mar 11, 2010)

kengps said:


> I guess a tenth of an inch or so smaller is just not that important to me , I'll take twice the output of the 123's


 
agreed


----------



## kengps (Mar 12, 2010)

I just measured my Mini123. It is 60.25mm by 20.4mm. (2.37 by .80 inches) What is smaller? And what is it's output? The 123 does 189 OTF Lumens.


----------



## kengps (Mar 12, 2010)

Here's another little juicy tidbit. 4Sevens says you can run a 16340 on high for short periods of time. with CR123 I get 50/505/2450 Lux. With 16340 I get 50/710/3850 Lux !! It decreases to 3550 by 30 seconds. But I only use High for less than that anyway. The 40% boost on mid is a nice amount for everyday use. And it is steady with no drop.

A test I found says 255 Lumens OTF!


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 12, 2010)

kengps said:


> Why would anybody want a CR2 light...


Why would anyone not interested in CR2 lights come to a thread titled "CR2-Based LED Lights - Flashaholic Recommended" and start trashing CR2 lights in favor of CR123?

This thread is to talk about CR2 lights, and since there are plenty of threads about non-CR2 lights out there you might want to keep looking.


----------



## bondr006 (Mar 12, 2010)

gswitter said:


> Because there are smaller CR2 lights than the Quark MiNi 123.
> 
> Thanks for chiming in, though.



+1



kaichu dento said:


> Why would anyone not interested in CR2 lights come to a thread titled "CR2-Based LED Lights - Flashaholic Recommended" and start trashing CR2 lights in favor of CR123?
> 
> This thread is to talk about CR2 lights, and since there are plenty of threads about non-CR2 lights out there you might want to keep looking.



+11111


----------



## bondr006 (Mar 12, 2010)

BTW....I love my new EZ CR2. It's not an Aeon which is on my wish list, but it's a start. Also waiting anxiously for the Mini CR2...

My new EZ CR2


----------



## rolling (Mar 12, 2010)

The Problem with the EZ CR2 is that it will look like these after a few month.


----------



## DM51 (Mar 12, 2010)

kengps... your interventions are off topic and irrelevant to this thread. Stay on topic, or stay out of it.


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 12, 2010)

bondr006 said:


> BTW....I love my new EZ CR2. It's not an Aeon which is on my wish list, but it's a start. Also waiting anxiously for the Mini CR2...


+1 on the EZCR2 love, and also in anticipation of the MiNi CR2!

The two places the Aeon excels in my opinion is in absolute runtimes and build quality. That aside, the tint and beam pattern on my EZCR2w makes me never want to part with it, while the tint and beam pattern on my Aeon made me sell it.


rolling said:


> The Problem with the EZ CR2 is that it will look like these after a few month.


For the price I paid I can live with it's mortality, but then again, I only have mine on the nightstand or in my watch pocket, protected either way!


----------



## gswitter (Mar 12, 2010)

kengps said:


> I just measured my Mini123. It is 60.25mm by 20.4mm. (2.37 by .80 inches) What is smaller?


My MiNi 123 measures even smaller than that: 60.07 x 20.31

As for the CR2 lights...


JIL 1.3W (Up): 60.23 x 19.94
KI LE: 55.65 x 20.01
JIL JR2: 54.53 x 19.76
Aeon: 55.56 x 18.68
CR2 Ion XT: 54.57 x 18.75
Lummi Raw: 47.84 x 20.06
MJP Extreme Micro: *45.90 x 19.06*


----------



## kengps (Mar 12, 2010)

gswitter said:


> My MiNi 123 measures even smaller than that: 60.07 x 20.31
> 
> As for the CR2 lights...
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the info gswitter....Wasn't aware there was somthing so much smaller than the 4Sevens light to make it worthwhile. Is there any newer info on the MJP? All I could find was an old thread that says $194 and 50 lumen. Any updates to this light?


----------



## gswitter (Mar 12, 2010)

ARC mania is usually happy to upgrade his lights. I haven't upgraded the Extreme Micro yet, but did buy an updated reflector/LE module for the KI LE a few years back.


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 13, 2010)

gswitter said:


> As for the CR2 lights...
> 
> 
> JIL 1.3W (Up): 60.23 x 19.94
> ...


GS, a post like that deserves some pics! :wave:


----------



## don.gwapo (Mar 13, 2010)

Quark mini CR2 Ti is the answer. Now available from 4/7's.


----------



## kengps (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice....19mm x 51mm, 180 OTF, $99 in Ti.


----------



## RichS (Mar 13, 2010)

don.gwapo said:


> Quark mini CR2 Ti is the answer. Now available from 4/7's.


 
Yes - things just got very exciting for those who find CR2 makes the perfect pocket light! :devil:

From 4Seven's MP Thread: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=218219

Shipping starts Tuesday!!:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## RichS (Mar 13, 2010)

kengps said:


> Nice....19mm x 51mm, 180 OTF, $99 in Ti.


Wow, really?? It's hard to believe that the flared portions of the 4/7's CR2 MiNi are smaller than the straight design of the Aeon which is 55.56mm. Is 51mm really the dimensions of the flared portion of the MiNi CR2?

*Edit:* My mistake - the Aeon is 0.5mm thinner than the MiNi. Not bad considering the design of the MiNi compared to the straight tube of the Aeon..


----------



## kengps (Mar 13, 2010)

RichS said:


> Wow, really?? It's hard to believe that the flared portions of the 4/7's CR2 MiNi are smaller than the straight design of the Aeon which is 55.56mm. Is 51mm really the dimensions of the flared portion of the MiNi CR2?


 

Well...based on the Mini123....and considering a CR2 is 7mm shorter than a CR123...that would get you down to 53mm for the battery alone. Then all you need is -2mm, which would be easily accomplished by a smaller diameter reflector, which would thus be shorter also.
Maybe they could even reduce the glass thickness? Most flashlights use 2mm thick lenses. I'm not sure how thick the lense of the mini123 is....

One thing for sure though.....few will ever pay $194 for a 50 lumen CR2 light just to save 5 mm in length.


----------



## Tixx (Mar 13, 2010)

RichS said:


> Wow, really?? It's hard to believe that the flared portions of the 4/7's CR2 MiNi are smaller than the straight design of the Aeon which is 55.56mm. Is 51mm really the dimensions of the flared portion of the MiNi CR2?



Aeon states ".70 while the mini says ".75


----------



## RichS (Mar 15, 2010)

Well - I see my new MiNi CR2 Ti has just been shipped! Hopefully I'll get it by Wednesday. I'll have to do a quick review of it compared to the Aeon when it gets in. 

It just got a lot more interesting around here for those who prefer CR2 lights for EDC....


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 15, 2010)

RichS said:


> Well - I see my new MiNi CR2 Ti has just been shipped! Hopefully I'll get it by Wednesday. I'll have to do a quick review of it compared to the Aeon when it gets in.
> 
> It just got a lot more interesting around here for those who prefer CR2 lights for EDC....


It gets more interesting every time a new one comes out! 

Now before you even turn the thing on make sure and take a picture with all your other CR2 lights and throw in the other MiNi's too!


----------



## RichS (Mar 15, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> Now before you even turn the thing on make sure and take a picture with all your other CR2 lights and throw in the other MiNi's too!


 
Well, unfortunately it won't be much of a "group" picture.. "all" my other CR2 lights consists of one Aeon... Actually, that was the main reason for starting this thread. The Aeon quickly became my favorite EDC due to the form factor and output in such a small package. I grew to love the CR2 size for an EDC, but I really wasn't aware of many other options - hence this thread.

Actually, this is my first 4Sevens light as well. I've seen and used them in person because a local CPF'r friend of mine (parkschr) is a 4Sevens fan and has several of them. So I know they are very well built and thoughtfully designed lights. Now I'll have a new CR2 Ti buddy for my lonely Aeon! :naughty:


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 16, 2010)

RichS said:


> Well, unfortunately it won't be much of a "group" picture.. "all" my other CR2 lights consists of one Aeon... Actually, that was the main reason for starting this thread. The Aeon quickly became my favorite EDC due to the form factor and output in such a small package. I grew to love the CR2 size for an EDC, but I really wasn't aware of many other options - hence this thread.
> 
> Actually, this is my first 4Sevens light as well. I've seen and used them in person because a local CPF'r friend of mine (parkschr) is a 4Sevens fan and has several of them. So I know they are very well built and thoughtfully designed lights. Now I'll have a new CR2 Ti buddy for my lonely Aeon! :naughty:


I know you're going to like it and we'll still look forward to seeing a comparison shot with those two lights!


----------



## RichS (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, the world of CR2 lights just got a lot more exciting with the release of the 4Sevens CR2 Ti MiNi! See my review here, with some comparison shots against my Muyshondt Aeon.

It's a beautiful light, and tiny even for a CR2-based light! If you're in the market for CR2-based light, this needs to be in your list of considerations.


----------



## Paul6ppca (Mar 28, 2010)

Heres a picture of my Chrome JiL.It is not stock i had a custom light engine made by Rob at Lummi.It now has a warm tint approx 150 lume R2.The best part is NO cree rings and runs on primary or RCR battery.Look for a full review in the custom section soon.




http://server6.theimagehosting.com/image.php?img=JILhybrid 005 small 40.100.jpg


----------



## Nake (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice, is that a JCR2?


----------



## Paul6ppca (Mar 28, 2010)

Nake said:


> Nice, is that a JCR2?


 
Yes it was a LR long run version.

Check out this thread
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/267829


----------



## RichS (Mar 28, 2010)

Paul6ppca said:


> Yes it was a LR long run version.
> 
> Check out this thread
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/267829


 
Very nice mod - love the warm tint! I'd definitely have him make you a 2 level module as you were thinking. It would add a lot to the functionality of the light, which is nice on a light small enough to have on you all the time like this one.

Did you have this light chromed, or was there a run of chromed CR2 Jils you got it from?


----------



## Paul6ppca (Mar 28, 2010)

Did you have this light chromed, or was there a run of chromed CR2 Jils you got it from?[/QUOTE]

There was a run of chrome Jils,i got on the forum here a while back,I always wanted one and i was lucky enough to find a chrome one!I think there were only about 80 units made in chrome and only the LR version.


----------



## Dave_5280 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting the 4Sevens Mini CR2.

Is it still a good choice among what is available?


----------



## kaichu dento (Aug 24, 2010)

Dave_5280 said:


> I'm thinking about getting the 4Sevens Mini CR2.
> 
> Is it still a good choice among what is available?


It's an excellent light and if you like incans you might want to pick up my favorite, the warm tinted version. :twothumbs


----------



## RichS (Aug 24, 2010)

Dave_5280 said:


> I'm thinking about getting the 4Sevens Mini CR2.
> 
> Is it still a good choice among what is available?


 
There are multiple options for CR2 lights, but I have the 4Sevens MiNi CR2 in my pocket right now. Still love it. I like the neutral tint version best.


----------



## Dave_5280 (Aug 31, 2010)

I got the 4Sevens MiNi CR2 neutral tint one in the mail today and tested it tonight and I'm very happy with the light output and the small size.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## jsr (Aug 31, 2010)

I've always loved CR2 lights...so small and compact. I always wanted some of the higher end custom ones, but could never justify the price. The Jils were always on my wishlist also. The only CR2 light I got and kept was a Luxogen LR12 HAIII that I modded with a SSC P4 LED. It's plenty bright for it's tiny size and the anodizing has been great and durable. The subsequent LR12s weren't made very well, but the HAIII limited run ones were very well made. Nothing fancy, but it's darn bright and well made. The 4sevens MiNi CR2 is very attractive though...ah the temptation.


----------



## RichS (Aug 31, 2010)

Dave_5280 said:


> I got the 4Sevens MiNi CR2 neutral tint one in the mail today and tested it tonight and I'm very happy with the light output and the small size.
> 
> Thanks for the advice!


 
Great to hear you like it - I think you made a good choice. It's hard to beat it for the money.


----------



## Brasso (Sep 11, 2010)

I had an Aeon. It would have been the perfect edc for me except for the beam. On a light that expensive I don't expect rings in the beam.


----------



## RichS (Sep 11, 2010)

Brasso said:


> I had an Aeon. It would have been the perfect edc for me except for the beam. On a light that expensive I don't expect rings in the beam.


 
I know, me too. But there's a cure for that...:devil:

*Introducing the Muyshondt Aeon *XP-G Edition**


----------



## deefed (Sep 15, 2011)

Is there a CR2 flashlight that has a flood/throw option?


----------

